
New Construction Robot Lays Bricks 3 Times as Fast as Human Workers - e15ctr0n
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/540916/robots-lay-three-times-as-many-bricks-as-construction-workers/
======
unholythree
"In this human-robot team, the robot is responsible for the more rote tasks:
picking up bricks, applying mortar, and placing them in their designated
location. A human handles the more nuanced activities, like setting up the
worksite, laying bricks in tricky areas, such as corners, and handling
aesthetic details, like cleaning up excess mortar."

"One human plus one SAM equals the productivity of having four or more masons
on the job."

A downside I can see is there isn't really any room for apprentices or entry
level workers in this model. I imagine with four human masons a couple of them
could be learning the trade as they did "the robot's part," eventually
developing the skills to be the "human" in the team.

------
darkstar999
Is bricklaying a big industry? Watching all these new buildings going up
around me, it doesn't seem like modern construction uses bricks. I mostly see
it in nicer sidewalks, which a robot could do the bulk of.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Depends on the region. Brick buildings / walls / roads are very common in
desert communities and poorer areas. Its easier to create bricks than make
steel.

